# Looking for a game/group; Tyler, Tx



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Jan 23, 2016)

I am looking for a adult gaming group in the area of Tyler Texas. Most any system will do, though I am most familiar with the World of Darkness, DnD, Fate and Savage Worlds.


----------



## Rachel Leigh Steward (Sep 22, 2017)

Did you ever find a group, I'm new to the town and all my fellow gamers are hours away


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Sep 30, 2017)

I am in grad school. Between that and life priorities I do not have as much time to game as I would like.


----------

